
Tell HN: Please, please put your product's price on your website - lenova
All too often, my experiences with SaaS&#x27;s these days follows the same process:<p>- Find out about new product<p>- Visit website, spend too much time deciphering what the product actually does<p>- Ctrl + F for &quot;price&#x2F;pricing&quot; - not found.<p>- The all-to-ubiquitous pre-sales chat window pops up at the bottom-right of the website.<p>- Me: &quot;How much is your product?&quot;<p>- Them a few hours later: &quot;It is $XX&#x2F;per user&#x2F;per month&quot;<p>- Me: &quot;Unfortunately this is out of my budget, I wish I could have pre-filtered myself as a potential client to save us both time.&quot;<p>SaaS&#x27;s, please, please put your product&#x27;s price actually on your website!
======
siruncledrew
I understand companies in highly competitive markets not wanting to disclose
their prices to lose an edge to the competition (though as a consumer I want
more price competition to get better deals).

What pisses me off the most is when the price could only be discovered after
having some sort of conversation/correspondence with a salesperson. I just
want to find out a number. I don't want to talk to a person or schedule a time
for them to "understand my needs and what makes my situation unique" before
giving me a price. Maybe I am an exception, but I don't want the personal
interaction when trying to make a business decision based on my own weighing
of factors, including price. I would rather submit a recaptcha to see a price
than go through all these hoops and spend extra time on it.

------
rajacombinator
I would just assume if you care about price it’s not match. These kind of SaaS
target price insensitive buyers that work for megacorps.

